# Michigans Newest Master Plumber



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

Introducing Michigans newest master plumber: ME!. YESSS! I Passed! I just found out yesterday, it only took me 16 days to get my results back. I am quite happy.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

congrats!!

We all knew you could do it!


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Congratz


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Congrats! You must be feeling higher than a kite. I know when I got mine it was a great feeling.. Once again congrats!!


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

Congrats, now get back to work. A title and a piece of paper doesn't make you any better than you were yesterday; that ditch needs more pitch.:jester:



If you think waiting 16 days is bad come to Ohio, they'll make you wait 2 months to decide if you can just take the test should you choose to send your application on the wrong day.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

congrats, man that must be a nice feeling :thumbup:


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

awsome good job....it took me 2 times to pass

did you get it the first time?


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Hot diggity dog! Way to go man! That shows desire, initiative, and perseverance.













Oh yeah, HELL NO YOU CAN'T HAVE A RAISE!!! :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

congratulations!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Congrats Kyle. It is an accomplishment. Don't let it be your last.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Congrats, here there is no masters test, once a plumber always a plumber, only journeyman here.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

ron said:


> congrats, Here There Is No Masters Test, Once A Plumber Always A Plumber, Only Journeyman Here.


Huh???


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

house plumber said:


> Huh???



There is no one plumber that is better then the rest, we don't have master plumbers, all plumbers carry the name as journeyman.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Way to go Kyle. The first thing I did when I passed my masters test was quit my job.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

So what is it that a master plumber can do, over one that is not a master plumber?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Be a contractor.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Ron said:


> So what is it that a master plumber can do, over one that is not a master plumber?


 Where I'm at it means you can be an owner, or principle owner, and pull permits.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Congrats Kyle, that is a good feeling !

I prefer people to refer to me as "Master Karl" kinda like Dr


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

They call that a contractors license here, which anyone and his brother can do that here. I used to be a plumbing contractor, but I was given no special name like Master Plumber.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

In Texas if you want to get rich quick, you have to have a masters license.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Way to go Kyle. I know that feeling. I felt like I won the lottery when i got my test results. Only difference is, they grade the exams on site. It took about 10 minutes after I turned in my test forms. The rumor was, you didn't want a thick envelope, a thick envelope had papers enclosed to dispute test results, and re testing procedures. I was nervous, so nervous, when they handed my envelope, it was really thin and lite. I left the building, and called my wife before i opened. I opened it, I passed, I jumped for freakin joy. That, was a good day. Get the rest of your **** together, and take over the world man, you earned it.:rockon:


----------



## plumbrob (Mar 21, 2010)

Ron said:


> They call that a contractors license here, which anyone and his brother can do that here. I used to be a plumbing contractor, but I was given no special name like Master Plumber.


A contractors license is a requirement in Michigan as well which anyone can get, but if that contractor wants to pull a permit he'll have to employ a master or be one himself. 6000 Hours to test as a journeyman an additional 4000 to test as a master.

By the way Kyle congragulations you should be proud!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

What a pain just to be able to pull permits as a business owner. Guess were more easy going here.

Congrats Kyle you can now venture out on your own. :thumbsup:


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

Ron said:


> They call that a contractors license here, which anyone and his brother can do that here. I used to be a plumbing contractor, but I was given no special name like Master Plumber.




That is the way Ohio does it as well, you cans pend a couple extra bucks and have the words "Master Plumber" put on your license though.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

One thing they check for to get a contractors license in Michigan is your credit. If you aint got good credit, then you can't start a business, or pull permits. However, atleast in my case, there has been no follow up credit check, that I know of, & I just renewed mine. So alot could happen to someone's credit in 6 yrs.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Congrats Kyle! Good for you.

I've been debating if I should go back to school and get my masters. In MA the only difference between a journeymen and a master is you can hire plumbers to work under you, and you can help someone get their license (they can put their hours in under you). Oh ya it also sounds way cooler when your a master:cool2:.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

great , now get a job and get off the zone.....


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Congratulations.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

rex said:


> awsome good job....it took me 2 times to pass
> 
> did you get it the first time?


yeah i got the masters the first time.. the journeymans test took me twice, i made a small error on my copper project. I think thats why i was extra happy this time, cuz i got it first try.


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

Matt said:


> Congrats Kyle. It is an accomplishment. Don't let it be your last.


THanks man, im also working on gettting my med gas certification right now, i take my test for that in april. Then my next venture will be backflow.


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

Kyle181 said:


> yeah i got the masters the first time.. the journeymans test took me twice, i made a small error on my copper project. I think thats why i was extra happy this time, cuz i got it first try.


 
good for you!

jorneymans took me twice i did copper project backwards

and the first time i took the masters i forgot my conversion ruler and guessed on the measurments


----------



## Bonafide (Feb 24, 2010)

Congratz!! Now go celebrate and help the economy by guzzlin some craft beer:thumbup:


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

rex said:


> good for you!
> 
> jorneymans took me twice i did copper project backwards
> 
> and the first time i took the masters i forgot my conversion ruler and guessed on the measurments


 Dude! that would have sucked so bad to forget your scale conversion ruler! haha i would have freaked out as nervous as i was... just curious, what did you score on it by guessing?


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

Bonafide said:


> Congratz!! Now go celebrate and help the economy by guzzlin some craft beer:thumbup:


Actually, when i found out i passed i didnt have to work the next day, so i bought a fine bottle of small batch bourbon whiskey, got home and dropped it on my kitchen floor before i even opened it! lol it sucked, but luckily the liquor store owner gave me another one free!


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

Kyle181 said:


> Dude! that would have sucked so bad to forget your scale conversion ruler! haha i would have freaked out as nervous as i was... just curious, what did you score on it by guessing?


yea it sucked but i did get a 58% on it passed the other 2 parts tho.....

i used my finger as a ruler it was terrible


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

We don't have a Master's license here, either. Too bad, it gives a person something to shoot for.

Instead, we have the usual apprentice/journeyman program, and a contractor's license. Anyone can get the contractor's license by proving (IIRC) 2-1/2 years experience working with the public, pay for the license, and pass the test. It would be pretty hard to pass the test without knowing about plumbing, but no experience is necessary. The catch is you must carry a journeyman's license to install plumbing. (Or apprentice with a journeyman on the job.) But a journeyman cannot contract work.

Congratulations, Kyle. MI's tests are tough. (Do you still have to wipe lead for your journeyman's?)


----------



## plumbrob (Mar 21, 2010)

Kyle181 said:


> THanks man, im also working on gettting my med gas certification right now, i take my test for that in april. Then my next venture will be backflow.


Get all you can while you have someone to sign for you. There are alot of classifications of the Mechanical license I would like to test for but can't prove I have expeience to do so.


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

Herk said:


> (Do you still have to wipe lead for your journeyman's?)


 
no you gotta build a copper maifold looking thing with offsets you have to supply your own copper and fittings then once your done they put it in a jig and air test it to see if you pass then they throw it in a scrap pile and the state of michigan gets to scrap out your copper


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

rex said:


> no you gotta build a copper maifold looking thing with offsets you have to supply your own copper and fittings then once your done they put it in a jig and air test it to see if you pass then they throw it in a scrap pile and the state of michigan gets to scrap out your copper


ya and also instead of the lead wipe you have to do an isometric worksheet that is a bunch of math formula questions and what not.. its pretty hard


----------

